# Sometimes the Movie/TV version is actually better than the books...



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 27, 2010)

I am an avid reader as well as movie/TV fan.  In my opininion in most instances the book version of something is almost always likely to be better than the movie/TV version.  However lately I have come across a few instances where the book version is NOT better...

The Jason Bourne series of books - by Robert Ludlum - I don't know what it is about these they are just boring.  They do not pull the reader in at all and the movie versions are over the top excitement!  Sorry but I have to give the nod to the movies over the books.

The Vampire Diaries - books by L.J. Smith - Sorry but I think the TV version is actually better.  The books are over the top weird.  At some points all you can think is WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sookie Stackhouse Series (True Blood) - Books by Charlaine Harris - OK this is a toss up for me.  I love the books and love the TV series.  They are both headed in slightly different directions but I like the way that both of them went.  I have to say perhaps the visual of Eric may put the TV version slightly over the top for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else think of any movies/TV series that are better than the books?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 27, 2010)

Although I haven't read the books, my boyfriend has and has told me a great deal about them and it seems to both of us that Dexter the show is way, way better than Dexter the book series. Way more plausible storyline... Dexter is a better character on the show than in the book too, imo. Much more likable and relatable.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 27, 2010)

"Everything is Illuminated". That may just have to do with my fascination with Eugene Hutz, but I felt the novel was just all over the place. Maybe if I reread it I'd like it more, but I absolutely love the movie.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree that True Blood is better than the Sookie Stackhouse books. The books really irritate me.

But I would say that books are better in most cases, there are always some exceptions though


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2010)

Agreed on True Blood. I enjoy the show more than the books, it's better written and executed, the characters really come to life.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

for the most part i tend to prefer the books but mainly because there is more detail in them. however there are the odd exceptions like the alice in wonderland books. i cannot get into them at all! and would much rather sit and watch the disney movie which is loosely based on the books! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh slight embarrassing matter on this actually - today i have having lunch with the in laws and they were talking about Dorian Grey. I thought they meant the film so when i started saything that i wasn't too interested in it - 'too much tits and filth and not enough story' were my exact words! turns out they were talking about the play version they saw at the theatre.... not the movie that was softcore porn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Although I haven't read the books, my boyfriend has and has told me a great deal about them and it seems to both of us that Dexter the show is way, way better than Dexter the book series. Way more plausible storyline... Dexter is a better character on the show than in the book too, imo. Much more likable and relatable._

 
I LOVE Dexter!  Haven't read the books though so I will take your word on this one.  I think that Michael C. Hall does such a gooid job the books would have to pale in comparison.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2010)

Great topic! I tend to agree that books > made for screen. Usually.

In both of these situations I've only read one book because of my love for the show, so maybe it's biased. I always love things I read as a book first... maybe it has to do with the way (or order) that we experience it and first love it? It sucks when you're vision is changed by the director. 

I share some of the same exceptions, like Dexter. In the books Dexter gets nutty and kind of unrelatable (as if relating with a murder was ok before that, lol) at times! And I think the supporting cast for Dexter in the show is executed better overall.

Same with Sookie Stackhouse novels, the writing was just really below the level I'm use to reading at. What the author concentrates on is not as interesting to me as what the show focuses on. I also hear there are a few issues with continuity of the story and characters as the series progresses.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2010)

I do agree that sometimes I read the books coz I loved the movie/show. And that's from someone who's much more of a book girl than a TV girl. 

For example, after watching the Swedish movies The Girl with Dragon Tattoo and The Girl Who Played with Fire, I'm now reading the books. I looooved the movies but the books are even better. I hear Hollywood is re-making the trilogy, I don't understand why they can't stop copying others and be original for once :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I do agree that sometimes I read the books coz I loved the movie/show. And that's from someone who's much more of a book girl than a TV girl. 

For example, after watching the Swedish movies The Girl with Dragon Tattoo and The Girl Who Played with Fire, I'm now reading the books. I looooved the movies but the books are even better. I hear Hollywood is re-making the trilogy, I don't understand why they can't stop copying others and be original for once :/_

 
Until this stops being profitable they will not stop. They recently made a remake of the Swedish film Let The Right One In. Good book good swedish movie. Lets see what happens with the American one.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Until this stops being profitable they will not stop. They recently made a remake of the Swedish film Let The Right One In. Good book good swedish movie. Lets see what happens with the American one._

 
Yes! I loved the movie... haven't read the book. Now I'm interested. I heard it's getting good buzz and I love Chloe Moretz in Kick Ass... so I'm excited to see such a young actress in an entirely different role.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Take a shot every time you hear "Sookie."


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

I also agree that the movie made me read the book-I did this for Precious. I had to read Push.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Until this stops being profitable they will not stop. They recently made a remake of the Swedish film Let The Right One In. Good book good swedish movie. Lets see what happens with the American one._

 
I bet ya they'll ruin it as usual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooved the Swedish Let the Right One in. It was such an unexpected surprise. I thought about the movie for a few days, no Hollywood movie has ever done that for me. I gotta read the book now


----------

